# Well Lights



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I've pulled up well lights and replaced them with bollards and the owner was happy. Well lights are nice at first, but like you said, mud, insects are the enemy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The customer is always right when they are spending money on you to do their work.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

It's even worse in the fall, when the ground is covered with leaves. The well light is completely worthless.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I've pulled up well lights and replaced them with bollards and the owner was happy. Well lights are nice at first, but like you said, mud, insects are the enemy.


We have Royal Palms that like to randomly drop 25', 100 lb palm fronds. Everything is nice about light fixtures under these until the get to be 50 or 60 feet tall. Then they pick up a bit of velocity.
Typically they fall so that the lighter end of the frond hits close to the base of the tree,and the heavy side, the part that attaches to the
Palm tree, springs out and away from the base. And destroys the neighboring Palm trees up lights.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Royal palms top out at 110'
They are actually not trees. They are grass. Look at a cross section of one.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> Royal palms top out at 110'
> They are actually not trees. They are grass. Look at a cross section of one.



When I was a kid, the royal palms on McGregor Blvd started at First Street and went all the way to Punta Rasa. It was a pretty drive then. Edison's work of art. Those trees used to collect automobiles though.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

They are still there.
And they still collect automobiles.
A good friend of mine's daughter was killed in a crash on McGregor right at the city golf course. They had to take a chunk of the tree to the morgue because her body was in it. Corvette at 70mph never slowed down. 4am leaving the bar. Sad story.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

So what's the alternative to a well light ? Many designers use them for up-lighting, while a Ballard is typically down lighting.

Well lighting is completely useless with snow on the ground, leaves, grass clippings, etc, etc.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

If these are 12 volt just put a spot in. Try volt lighting. They have decent ones for a good price. I go with LED lamps in just about all of the ones I do.


----------



## Paultaylor1235 (May 13, 2016)

you should change the light as per the requirement of the location. 

If the customer is complaining that means he is suffering, the client money is very important and customer relationship is more precious. So it better to replace it with suitable pieces.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Paultaylor1235 said:


> you should change the light as per the requirement of the location.
> 
> If the customer is complaining that means he is suffering, the client money is very important and customer relationship is more precious. So it better to replace it with suitable pieces.



MTW is right. This place is toast.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> Royal palms top out at 110'
> They are actually not trees. They are grass. Look at a cross section of one.


Ok Mike but, we just are not going to start calling them Royal Grass


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Paultaylor1235 said:


> you should change the light as per the requirement of the location.
> 
> If the customer is complaining that means he is suffering, the client money is very important and customer relationship is more precious. So it better to replace it with suitable pieces.




What? Suffering? Really?


----------



## JoeAPinkley (Apr 3, 2016)

Discover all of Aviation landscape, outdoor & indoor lighting including chandeliers, pendants, ceiling lights and other lighting fixtures.


----------

